# USPS Mail Volume on 1/17?



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Today I sent out an unusally high number of packages. Postal carrier told me, for some reason, the highest volume USPS day is the day after MLK holiday.

Why?


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

I dont know, maybe seed orders? My post office was also very busy yesterday when I went in.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

Taxes maybe?

Nomad


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

I had 33 eBay packages to go the day after MLK Day...For me it was the build up of not being able to ship on Sunday OR Monday...I think people ordering seeds would certainly add the the mail this time of year though.


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

Maybe people were trying to beat the price increase.

http://www.ehow.com/facts_5782324_busiest-year-u_s_-post-office_.html


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

No, the carrier said it is historically their highest volume day.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

I don't know why, but what other day do you think it should be? I'd think sometime shortly before Christmas.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

I know I'm still waiting for a package mailed from Kentucky on the 17th, first class mail, supposed to be here in 3 days, still hasn't arrived.


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

JuliaAnn said:


> I know I'm still waiting for a package mailed from Kentucky on the 17th, first class mail, supposed to be here in 3 days, still hasn't arrived.


USPS First Class mail used to take 2-3 days, now they have changed it to USPS First Class Parcel, which takes 2-5 days...So far it always seems to take the whole of 5 to me.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

...and still not here yet....


----------



## familyman888 (May 4, 2009)

Wow....I've sent out quite a few packages out over a week ago. Some just got there....I got a package going to Canada that still hasn't arrived.


----------

